# Double rim joists on Deck? Why?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have seen some plans and techniques that use double rim joists for a deck. They also have a fascia board sistered to the last edge joist. What is the reason for this? It just seems like a waste to me.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

http://www.decks.com/article42.aspx


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> http://www.decks.com/article42.aspx


Great reference !!


----------

